# What's your favorite exercise?



## Babyspackle (Aug 6, 2019)

I'll say seated cable row, maybe dumbell curls a close second.


----------



## VQ 569 (Aug 6, 2019)

Kegels for my stinkditch.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Aug 7, 2019)

Long distance hiking.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 7, 2019)

DDR on Heavy


----------



## I should be working (Aug 7, 2019)

Barbell Squats
There's just something stimulating to the feeling of moving my ass up and down with the weight of a man bearing down on my shoulders.


----------



## Crichax (Aug 7, 2019)

So far, the elliptical machine at a gym I go to.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 7, 2019)

holding down shift to run.


----------



## saisegeha (Aug 7, 2019)

Something about Russian twists and diamond push ups is incredible satisfying.


----------



## FA 855 (Aug 7, 2019)

Climbing up hills and mountains for the view, before doing a jog down. Just taking a moment to admire the scenery is one of the most authentic things in life.


----------



## Stupid Asshole (Aug 7, 2019)

squats and overhead press


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 7, 2019)

Bicycle


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 7, 2019)

Squats and overhead press are big taste. I like diamond pushups alot but I've been doing more dumbbell flyes for inner pectorals and I think I like them better. I have retard form with russian twists though holy shit I should kms


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 7, 2019)

Pull-ups and chin-ups, because those are the only ones I've been doing recently.


----------



## Casey0714 (Aug 7, 2019)

Mostly just lugging around bags of sand.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 8, 2019)

Strict military press in the squat area. Warm up with 60kg, do main sets with 80kg then max out at 1 set (usually 4th)  of 3-5 reps with 100kg. Goal is the standard beginner strongman 3 set x 6 reps @ 120kg. I'll stop there because I don't want to damage my shit.

If you want to have DELTS you do dis.

I also enjoy sitting dumbell presses.


----------



## sizzer (Aug 10, 2019)

squats and zottman curls.  I also eat a great deal of cheese so that I have to work to push out my shit


----------



## オウム (Aug 11, 2019)

sizzer said:


> squats and zottman curls.  I also eat a great deal of cheese so that I have to work to push out my shit


You gotta learn to squat over the toilet like an FOB Asian, the turds will just slide out.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Aug 11, 2019)

Russian twists. They kick your ass but still make you feel as though you have a stronger core.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 11, 2019)

I've been running regularly for a long time, I like workouts where I can get out of the house and go be in nature. Recently I've found that skateboarding is a good workout. (Especially because I'm not very good, so flailing around like a tard when I lose my balance gives me that extra caloric burn!) From how my legs feel I think you use different muscles while pushing/balancing than running, so my legs are getting a more complete workout from both running and skating. 


When I was lifting regularly I liked barbell rowing and curls. I keep some dumbells in my room so I can get curls in but they haven't exactly gotten a lot of use lately.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Aug 12, 2019)

I've been beginning to like bench the most since it's the only lift that's still progressing. All my diddly variants are capped by my grip strength, I'm afraid to squat very heavy because my knees, and my OHP has been stalled for like 3 weeks.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm surprised someone has not asked whether orgies count. But for me, walking. walking. walking....


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 12, 2019)

It seems lame but I really dig jumping Jack's using the 4 count method. 100 repetitions of those (200 overhand claps overall) invariably make you feel great, gets the heart going, stretches out those muscles.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 12, 2019)

Jumping Jacks are super tiring. Burn  dat thicc phat baby.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 12, 2019)

is masturbation exercise


----------



## Senor Gatin (Aug 12, 2019)

Planks are my favorite


----------



## nobodytm (Aug 12, 2019)

opening the fridge
to make it sound more exciting 
The Opening of The Bifrost


----------



## oldTireWater (Aug 12, 2019)

Kettlebell snatches and windmills.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 12, 2019)

Personally squats. Can't go a day without doing so over a hot toilet.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 12, 2019)

Biking down hills. Thankfully I have an ebike, so biking up the hill isn't difficult.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Aug 13, 2019)

I like using the elliptical so I can zone out and listen to my headphones, and that motivates me to keep going on when I set the resistance to high levels.  I know, that is very autistic.  But if I can focus my mind on something else, working out is not that bad.


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 13, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> I like using the elliptical so I can zone out and listen to my headphones, and that motivates me to keep going on when I set the resistance to high levels.  I know, that is very autistic.  But if I can focus my mind on something else, working out is not that bad.


Autistic or not this shit is the way I do cardio, makes it easy af. Useually read a 40k book aswell

I broke my reclined bike 2 months ago so I just replaced an hour of cardio with another hour of weights. My heart prob gonna explode in a year but my arms lookin real guud


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 13, 2019)

I like swinging a gada around. You feel like a barbarian lunatic, it's great. I made one with a shovel handle and a couple of weight plates.
I also like hitting a tire with a sledgehammer. Very satisfying.
Walking's also nice. Just listening to some music or podcasts and wandering around with the dog.


----------



## Shoggoth (Aug 14, 2019)

I think deadlift is my favorite, but I like all the big lifts - squat, ohp, clean (bench is boring tho)


----------



## Canaan (Aug 14, 2019)

not sure if it counts but physical labor like cutting trees and lifting heavy awkward objects like hay is always the most rewarding for me


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 14, 2019)

Can believe nobody's said this, on multiple levels: the ol' Clean & Jerk.


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 14, 2019)

Wading upstream through a river or creek while casting for fish.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 14, 2019)

The One Punch Man routine (Push-ups, squats, crunches, running) works like a charm for me. Walking's also a good relaxing exercise.


----------



## Dave Meltzer (Aug 14, 2019)

Turkish Get Up. Holdover from high school wrestling training.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Aug 15, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> It seems lame but I really dig jumping Jack's using the 4 count method. 100 repetitions of those (200 overhand claps overall) invariably make you feel great, gets the heart going, stretches out those muscles.


I totally get this. The hiit classes I do use loads of jumping Jack's and burpees mixed with mma combos. In bits afterwards but probably the most fun kind of exercise too imo


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 15, 2019)

It was DDR for a long time. 
For a bit I had a treadmill that I docked computer accessories around so I'd use a treadmill while playing WoW. It was kinda weird walking a long distance in game while actually walking irl.
These days I bike a lot. Originally it was tiding me over between cars but now more because I'm a cheap cunt refusing to buy a car mostly out of sheer cussedness by this point, also hustling my butt to work and back under my own power and getting some exercise out of it at the same time is pretty satisfying.


----------



## Ahoy (Aug 15, 2019)

RealtreeByGod said:


> I've been beginning to like bench the most since it's the only lift that's still progressing. All my diddly variants are capped by my grip strength, I'm afraid to squat very heavy because my knees, and my OHP has been stalled for like 3 weeks.



Why no straps or hook grip?

(or grip work)


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Aug 15, 2019)

Som Bo Gin


----------



## Schmeckel (Aug 16, 2019)

Lunges, dead lift, and burpees.  

Also, I like heading to one of the sports parks and joining in some for some basketball or some flag football so it's less boring than just jogging around the block.


----------



## Blini Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Cardio for me. Running and biking mainly. I just wish I could exercise with podcasts; I run so much better with music.

I miss my hometown because there were a ton of streetlights and sidewalks, it was great to go out and run in the middle of the night when no one was around. I also had this great bike ride that took me out of town and through some rural backroads and ended up at the top of a hill where there's a local bar. I used to ride for a good hour or two then stop for a beer before cruising home.


----------



## Fucks Capacitor (Aug 24, 2019)

In no particular order:
Hex Bar Deads
Facepulls
Turkish Getups
JiuJitsu
Barbell Rows


----------



## Steverambo (Aug 29, 2019)

Close grip bench, dumbell rows, barbell squats and machine hack squats for sure. I know it's heresy for lifters but I really just don't like doing regular deadlifts. Hex/trap bar deadlifts are alright I guess


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 29, 2019)

masturbating burpees


----------



## Neozeonian (Aug 29, 2019)

Resistance training? The deadlift. I fucking love deadlifting whenever it comes up in my programming. Maybe it's because I'm super tall with lanky arms but a deadlift makes my fucking day.

Cardio? Cycling. There are few things more rewarding than throwing on a new metal album and pedaling into the wilderness for dozens of miles, other than deadlifting.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 29, 2019)

The feeling after forearm curls, bench and curls when everything is pumped up.


----------



## WEEDle (Aug 30, 2019)

Long-time runner that's just gotten into weightlifting (tired of being so skinny) and I've been enjoying barbell squats and the leg press, but mostly just because my lower body is much better developed than my upper body. I am working on that though, doing upper body weight training and core, it's just doing the legs feels best because I can move a lot more weight.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Aug 30, 2019)

THROWING THINGS!!! YEAAAAH!
Hammer throw, medicine ball, javelin, caber toss!
Great for the upper body and actually useful training for a variety of manual labor fields.


----------

